# My furry baby:(



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't know where to post this, in the memorials or...here....so I just am going to post here! My kitty rascal was run over today...someone came to our door to tell us this...

My mom had found him when he was a little kitten; I bottle fed him and did my best to help him, we didn't know if he would make it but he did! We later moved and brought him and our four other cats with us, he earned his named because he was my little rascal!  i loved him so much and still do...his big furry coat and crazy attitude I will never forget him...may he rest in peace...he will always be in my heart!


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! 
Was he an outdoor cat??


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, a similar thing happened to a puppy of mine. Rest in peace rascal! <3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

this made me cry. I am SO SORRY for your loss. May he/she rest in peace, my prayers are with you.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am so sorry! That's why we made my kitty stay inside even though she was a street cat.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you everyone! yes he was an outside cat, but we couldnt keep him in because then all the other cats would want to come in and my parents dont want four cats running around! plus we have a dog that comes in that is mean to them!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm sorry!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Remember: no one is really gone until they are forgotten. Keep his memory alive.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

It is human nature to seek comfort in a time of grief but you will see him again on the other side, he will find you. Hold his memory in your heart and when all your years are spent he will be waiting to welcome you home.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It just is so hard; it's like being stabbed and every stabb feels worse. I'll stop crying then remember him again and cry harder. Im in the car because we are going to see family for thanksgiving and I don't want to cry in front of everyone but I can't help it....it hurts....;(


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  It must be really tough dealing with such an unexpected and tragic death of a family member. Even though outdoor cats have a lower life expectancy, I think they're still happier when they have all the freedom. After all, they are avid hunters! So you kept your cat very happy while he was with you, I know he appreciates it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you.  I know he's happy where he is now but his will be missed and I will feel better in time but for now I just let it out its just really hard, even typing this i start crying! ;( one day I will see him...one day...;(


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Take all the time you need. It's especially hard when a cat dies . . . I've lost three, loved each one dearly. I'm so sorry . . . . *hugs*

And God asked the feline spirit
Are you ready to come home?
Oh, yes, quite so, replied the precious soul
And, as a cat, you know I am most able
To decide anything for myself.

Are you coming then? asked God.
Soon, replied the whiskered angel
But I must come slowly
For my human friends are troubled
For you see, they need me, quite certainly.

But don't they understand? asked God
That you'll never leave them?
That your souls are intertwined. For all eternity?
That nothing is created or destroyed?
It just is....forever and ever and ever.

Eventually they will understand,
Replied the glorious cat
For I will whisper into their hearts
That I am always with them
I just am....forever and ever and ever.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> Take all the time you need. It's especially hard when a cat dies . . . I've lost three, loved each one dearly. I'm so sorry . . . . *hugs*
> 
> And God asked the feline spirit
> Are you ready to come home?
> ...


This made me cry! Thank you so much. It's getting better but I'm reminded everyday....I will always love him...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Rascal  It sounds like he was one special feisty kitty. RIP Rascal.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, but its not unnatural to grieve. I still grieve for animals that are 10 years gone. its hard to loose them and you will never forget, but you learn slowly to live with them as your angel then as your pet. Know that Rascal is watching over you or even following you in spirit.


----------

